# HUGE Ring tailed gecko



## Scleropages (Jul 22, 2008)

Hey guys :cry::shock::lol: (etc with the smileys)


Just had one of my geckos out for some fun in the house.

Someone said my gecko looks like a bearded dragon , but its just due for a shead.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 22, 2008)

hehe, i'd love to see the killer roaches that thing eats,..hehehehehe!!


----------



## Gecko :) (Jul 22, 2008)

Have I missed something?!???,...
... I dont get it,.?, .lol


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 22, 2008)

Chris1 said:


> hehe, i'd love to see the killer roaches that thing eats,..hehehehehe!!


 
_Gromphadorhina portentosa ??_


----------



## Tim.Arm (Jul 22, 2008)

*Man that is one big gecko........lol*


----------



## Lozza (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice gecko Trousa  I want one!


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jul 22, 2008)

cool


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 22, 2008)

RedEyeGirl said:


> cool


 

He was a little bit. It must of been the blue of the couch not retaining the heat??

But hes back in his enclosure under the 160W spot now.

So not "cool" anymore


----------



## Rocket (Jul 23, 2008)

Trousa, awesome looking 'gecko' mate....

I'm in need of a few extras so this season, send me some more... haha


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 23, 2008)

Rocket said:


> Trousa, awesome looking 'gecko' mate....
> 
> I'm in need of a few extras so this season, send me some more... haha


 
I could come down there with him and see how he goes in the same inclosure as your females if you like


----------



## largeheaded1 (Jul 23, 2008)

is he extra big?

when i think of geckos i think of them being small haha


----------



## No-two (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice Trousa.. NIce and big


----------



## Rocket (Jul 23, 2008)

No problem Trousa... the doors always open to your animals....... and you, I suppose.


----------



## dragon lady (Jul 23, 2008)

wow...a rat eating gecko!...lmao


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 23, 2008)

dragon lady said:


> wow...a rat eating gecko!...lmao


 

hahah funny thing is I do actualy own geckos that eat pinky rats


----------



## dragon lady (Jul 23, 2008)

your kidding...hell!:shock::lol:

my vitticeps eat rats....just couldnt imagine a gecko doing it!...awesome


----------



## notechistiger (Jul 23, 2008)

That's a very moniter-looking gecko.


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 23, 2008)

notechistiger said:


> That's a very moniter-looking gecko.


 

ssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## No-One (Jul 23, 2008)

How old is it?


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 23, 2008)

No-One said:


> How old is it?


 

3ish years


----------



## andyscott (Jul 23, 2008)

Wow, Varanus strophurus!!! You have the market cornered mate


----------

